# i7 980X + EVGA Classified + MSI GTX 480 under LN2



## thebanik (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like this would be my first post in here, 

So another day, another grinding session, another session of torture on the 980X which resulted in almost all major Indian scores being toppled(not much since only a few play with LN2 here, and previously as well those scores were mine except for super pi)

Thanks to Mr. Saini from SMC who didnt provide any testing hardware this time, , but have been a constant support all along. And Mr. Crane from CoolerMaster for providing the PSU and the awesome bench table.

The stars of the session :
Processor : *i7 980X* - Batch 3005F584
Motherboard : *EVGA Classified E760*
Ram : *GSKill Trident* PC12800 CL6-7-6-18
Video Card : *MSI GTX480*
PSU : *CM Silent Pro 1000W*
Cabinet : *CM Bench Lab*

My laziness prohibits me from taking pics, (afterall a lazy man can do only so much hard work, ) but since most of the hardware remains same as our last bench session, you can take a look at the pics of the hardware on this thread, *www.erodov.com/forums/980x-gigabyte-x58-ud9-classified-e760-msi-480-gtx-sli-dragon-f1-ee/33197.html where we tested GTX 480 SLI. Again was a bit underprepared as far as my OS and my optimisations go. But would be back at torturing the 980X with full force within a few weeks. Though it has a bad Cold Bug @ -93C which prohibits me from pushing it further though luckily the Cold Boot Bug is also the same so the session was not marred with black screens for long.

First off 2d benchmarking results :
*
Superpi 1m @ 6032Mhz - 6.859s* - Feels damn good to have finally broken a barrier which has been a constant goal for a long time though the world might have moved over to under 6 now, 
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/9684/superpii.jpg
*Pifast @ 5885Mhz - 14.56s*
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/3069/pifast1.jpg
*Superpi 32m @ 5885Mhz - 6m 37.473s*
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/1435/superpi321.jpg
Now some 3d Scores, though my dewar was almost empty so did them as fast as I could have without again any optimisations. :
*
3dMark 06 - 35900* - better than the 2x 480GTX results we got a couple of weeks ago, 
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/8622/3dmark06h.jpg
*
3dMark 05 - 47758* - again better than the 2x 480GTX result we got a couple of weeks ago
*img46.imageshack.us/img46/1291/3dmark051.jpg
*
3dMark 03 - 107919*
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6122/3dmark03z.jpg

Some frosty pics from a previous session....

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/8396/ln2smoke.jpg

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/8536/frostbite1.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/4808/shatterpouringln22.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jun 28, 2010)

How come there were no benchmarks for the Vantage suite..?


----------



## thebanik (Jul 5, 2010)

asigh said:


> How come there were no benchmarks for the Vantage suite..?



After starting the benching session I realised that somehow Vantage install file was not on the SSDs I had connected. Didnt bother to connect my normal HDDs to get the Vantage file because Vantage likes better GPU clocks than CPU clocks anyways(and I had already benched GTX480's earlier)


----------

